# 'Reality' and How I'm almost out of dp/dr (What cured me



## AgitatedTune (Jul 10, 2018)

How it started :

(don't mind errors on my orthographe english is not my main language)

it started because of my curiosity to watch the movie of the law of attraction (the secret) and positive thinking (If I was you, I would not recommende this movie if you applied the things that they said about this what so called law you will just shape your view of reality I also watched the basics of (Quantum Physics) on reality and the earth and my searching for a meaning of life I'm Christian but got deceived by looking further then what I already knew to be the truth I'm not trying to applied my christiannity to anyone here everyone has is one believe. So it started basicilly like this I watched the movie the secret applied the positive thinking but yeah it worked but not for my good my thoughts became positive and I was saying everythings in a affirmative state : like I'm gonna be ect.. all phrases begenning with I gonna be.. I break the habits by doing this eye close normally it takes 21 days to adopt this pattern but because I was eye closed doing it the next day all my thinking became what I was saying and other positive thoughts came and was feeling some electrical sensation in my body, when I was doing nothing then suddently without thinking I would take actions without laziness because my reality was already shape bc in the theorie of physics nothing stay in the same place so I started moving even when I was lazy and then I started experiencing a light sensation and was able to do multitask without laziness.

How I'm almost out of dp/dr and how my reality started to become like it was :

I started doing sport it help my memory and gave me strenght started praying , I was taking medication but it got worse and got my feeling even more numb than before so for me meds helps for certain time but in long term it can causes big damage. I stick to listenning to old music to get me the old me back but was not working so I started creating new memories with new music because my mind was blank but when I started reading spescially the Gospel everything fall in to place for me and my reality was making sense and I'm doing nofap currently and now I go out with friend and enjoy life . If you don't believe in the bible at least you have nothing to loose bc you have dp/dr and it hard to find a way out but mine was this it gave a sense to life The Gospel that I read fisrt : or if you do not want to read there is the movie I started with the Gospel of John : 




PS : I recommend you to not do meditation or grounding technique on ytb but it's your choice or listening to hz music that say it can balance you or whatever this is cray brroo


----------

